# Acer Aspire 5672WLMi fan control



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Hi everyone,

I received the Acer Aspire 5670 just the other day that I had ordered.

I'm liking it a lot, except for one very big thing- it gets very very hot. To the point where keeping it on my lap is extremely uncomfortable. The exhaust fan really only comes on during intense gaming, so when it's off, the heat just dissipates through the bottom (into my lap) and through the touchpad. 

That said, can anyone recommend a good program for controlling the fan? I tried SpeedFan, which I'd used in the past, and it tells me the temps of the hard drive and and system (which right now is a sweltering 60C), but won't let me touch the fan settings.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

I have no idea. On a Toshiba, you can set "Performance Cooling" through Toshiba's Power Saver control panel.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

I know, I used to have an old Toshiba Satellite 460CDT and even that one had a fan adjustment in the video bios...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

On Acers, you can configgure the fan to be "always on" the low setting in the BIOS. Other than that, there really isn't anything you can do except get a cooling pad. Acers get really hot, so you don't want to make the fan go off. Mine goes on that really high setting you were describing at about 60 degrees (c). Thats hot. So much that in addition to using a cooling pad, I run it with the bottom pannel thats over the CPU anb heatsink off in the summer.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Wow, that's pretty extreme.

Well I've found what seems to be a part of the problem- What I thought was the fan exhaust is actually the _intake_. You know, the little grille on the right side? And for some odd reason, it blows out the bottom. It's a shame I can't crack the lid and reverse the polarity of the fan. That would probably clear it up somewhat.

But when you mentioned that you can change it in the BIOS... you mean when it boots up, or is there a video BIOS you can access from windows? I just didn't see an option for cooling when I looked earlier.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The bottom is the intake and the side is the exhale on mine. You can also change it in the Acer eSettings


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

On further review, the bottom is in fact the intake like I'd thought earlier.

Maybe I need to download an updated version of esettings, because in mine all you can change BIOS-wise is the boot order and passwords.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Guess that's not an option... The files acer has on its website are super-old, and the old one won't install on top of the new one. Maybe I'll just uninstall this one and put the old one on.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Fox said:


> Maybe I need to download an updated version of esettings, because in mine all you can change BIOS-wise is the boot order and passwords.


Go into boot options and look under power on options, and put an "x" in the box labeled "Fan always Enabled".

If not, perhaps this is the download you need.
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/fo....com&siteid=7117&words=all&keywords=&areaid=2

I would also get a cooling pad, as this helped a lot with my laptop cooling problem.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Yeah, that's the option I don't have in eSettings boot options... the only check box I'm given is 'enable fast boot'. 

I'm going to uninstall eSettings and install the old one; hopefully that'll help. If not, I'm going to go a little more extreme and download the eSettings version for the 3000- it's got to be in one of them, and I'm sure that they're similar enough to be compatible.

By the way, thanks a lot for all your suggestions so far. I really appreciate the time you've taken to help me out with this.


----------



## 123hamster (Jul 3, 2006)

I just got this laptop recently as well, so did the new esetting (or old) work out? Even though I got a cooling pad it seems to remain warm and the fan never turns on by itself.... It would really help if I can get a way to have the fan on.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Unfortunately, the old esettings, while it gave me the option to have the fan always on, checking the box and hitting apply didn't change anything. I suppose the two models are different enough that that doesn't work.

The fan on mine, while on AC, is always on, albeit low. The trick is to make sure that you're not blocking the air intake on the bottom right with your hip if you have it on your lap.

I plan on eventually splicing the fan's power leads and attaching them to a constant power source connector on the bottom. This, of course, will take place some time after the warranty is over.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You have to reboot for the settings to take affect.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Really... Well I'll give it a try when I get back.

I tried to merge the two partitions that come by default in partitionmagic, and it totally destroyed my windows installation so I'm in a fresh install with most of the drivers reloaded. It's better this way anyway...


----------

